# Bank of America edd debit account closed or suspended



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm speechless right now...wanted to withdraw money from EDD debit account card is closed called bank of America 250,000 people are in the same situation can't get to my account massive fraud going around prisoners got accounts it's a mess...help!!

Computer glitch I'm praying that's the case for me this is beyond crazy


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....too late now, but you can have an automated transaction that transfers the balance to another acct. I have mine set once a deposit hits, a transfer transaction occurs automatically.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If one left more than a few dollars behind, then that is on you. 

Have faith , it will be back. The EDD site said it would be down for whatever. B of A site off line too.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> If one left more than a few dollars behind, then that is on you.
> 
> Have faith , it will be back. The EDD site said it would be down for whatever. B of A site off line too.


I heard they are verifying identities.. because of the massive amounts of fraud in the prison system the big Beverly hills EDD scam etc..talked to a B of A rep she said 250,000 people in the same boat as me..it's chaos out here

Down until October 4th....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> I'm speechless right now...wanted to withdraw money from EDD debit account card is closed called bank of America 250,000 people are in the same situation can't get to my account massive fraud going around prisoners got accounts it's a mess...help!!
> 
> Computer glitch I'm praying that's the case for me this is beyond crazy


Your Money is GONE NOW !


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Your Money is GONE NOW !


Thanks for making me feel a little better..lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

From what I read EDD is only closed down two weeks for NEW applicants.

This card thing must be some other glitch unless the account is suspected of fraud.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes true but it says also it's verifying people also...I spoke with a EDD rep they said massive fraud going on I had to verify who I am..she said the problem with me was I certified early..I told her I certified Sunday afternoon first time I ever certified on a Sunday..24-48 hours should be back on track ..she asked me alot of questions regarding personal info security purposes..


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Somebody in a California prison dropped the soap and got your card.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Karen carpenter said:


> Somebody in a California prison dropped the soap and got your card.


LMAO


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> Yes true but it says also it's verifying people also...I spoke with a EDD rep they said massive fraud going on I had to verify who I am..she said the problem with me was I certified early..I told her I certified Sunday afternoon first time I ever certified on a Sunday..24-48 hours should be back on track ..she asked me alot of questions regarding personal info security purposes..


So you actually were able to get through to someone, you were able to verify your identity, and you were told your account should be good to go in 24 to 48 hours... So why the hysteria? Considering how many people were affected, the fact you were able to get everything pretty much resolved within a couple hours. . .you should consider yourself very lucky. Here, you can't even get through to a live representative. You have to schedule a call back through the virtual assistant and from what I've heard, callbacks aren't available for 2 to 3 months! Sure it's an inconvenience but all said and done it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> So you actually were able to get through to someone, you were able to verify your identity, and you were told your account should be good to go in 24 to 48 hours... So why the hysteria? Considering how many people were affected, the fact you were able to get everything pretty much resolved within a couple hours. . .you should consider yourself very lucky. Here, you can't even get through to a live representative. You have to schedule a call back through the virtual assistant and from what I've heard, callbacks aren't available for 2 to 3 months! Sure it's an inconvenience but all said and done it could have been a lot worse.


Yes indeed very fortunate..but she said it was a glitch in the certification process me certifying to early..Sunday is certifications day for me and that triggered a possible fraud?? I will wait God willing see in 24-48 hours..sorry to hear of the adversity people are facing during this horrific pandemic..and the EDD system and infrastructure is a complete mess


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> So you actually were able to get through to someone, you were able to verify your identity, and you were told your account should be good to go in 24 to 48 hours... So why the hysteria? Considering how many people were affected, the fact you were able to get everything pretty much resolved within a couple hours. . .you should consider yourself very lucky. Here, you can't even get through to a live representative. You have to schedule a call back through the virtual assistant and from what I've heard, callbacks aren't available for 2 to 3 months! Sure it's an inconvenience but all said and done it could have been a lot worse.


Very lucky.

Like a one in 1,000 lucky.

https://www.techwire.net/news/report-on-edd-they-stopped-anwering-the-phones.html


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/woman-watches-via-text-as-edd-account-drained.413780/


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/woman-watches-via-text-as-edd-account-drained.413780/


That one is very fishy.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Knock on wood....
I've had no interruptions. Took out cash today, transferred money yesterday without problems. 

No problems.......FOR NOW!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I would of laughed in the women's face , Certifing to early . If the site lets you, it's fair game.

All I wanted to do was see if that 2x300 showed up. 

I don't have to Certify again til the 4th anyway.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I would of laughed in the women's face , Certifing to early . If the site lets you, it's fair game.
> 
> All I wanted to do was see if that 2x300 showed up.
> 
> I don't have to Certify again til the 4th anyway.


Yes it was weird when you are able to certify and the rep said the problem or the glitch was related to certify NG early..but the bank of America rep said that lots of people are still waiting because on the EDD end everything is ok but B of A rep says the money isn't with them yet..weird

Or the account wasn't reopened...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

A Nigerian prince has your money! Now just give him you're social security number and you're good to go.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Good DC uses a diff. bank until it gets hacked, of course.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.kcra.com/article/many-unemployment-benefit-debit-cards-frozen-in-california/34253724


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.......uh oh my next deposit is Sunday night. Wouldn't want the whopping $61 to be frozen..... 🤷‍♂️


----------

